# Passives Mitglied im Verein?



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (12. März 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen bzw. erklären was ein passives Mitglied in einem Angelverein ist? Ist das soetwas wie Angeln für Leute die nur in Vereinsgewässern Angeln dürfen??? Hab in unserer Vereinssatzung unter §4 etwas von passive Mitglieder gelesen, da steht aber nix drin welche Rechte und Pflichten man als passives Mitglied hat...

http://www.anglerverein-blankenburg.de/Verein/Satzung/satzung.html

MfG Sascha


----------



## zanderaal (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Moin!

Passiv bedeutet bei dir das es Mitglieder sind die nicht angeln also nur Beitrag zahlen.
Ein Aktives Mitglied angelt.
Habe fertig


Petri Zanderaal


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Warum sollte jemand für "NICHTS" etwas bezahlen?


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Passive Mitglieder sind Mitglieder, die den Verein nur fördern (quasi nicht-angelnde Mitglieder). Sie bezahlen zwar Beiträge, haben darüber hinaus aber gewöhnlich weder Rechte noch Pflichten.
> Oft gibt ein Verein auch für bestimmte Gewässer nur an Mitglieder Karten aus. Hier ist das passive Mitglied dann gegenüber den Nichtmitgliedern im Vorteil.
> Wenn Du so eine Mitgliedschaft anstrebst, solltest Du Dich bei dem Verein selbst erkundigen.



Ich bin in dem Verein Mitglied. Ich wollte nur wissen was passives Mitglied bedeutet... Also bedeutet das, das passive Mitglieder an unseren Vereinsgewässern Karten kaufen können und normal Bürger nicht? Also quasi ein sogenanntes Vorrecht haben?

MfG Sascha


----------



## welsstipper (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

wen du zum bleistift, sagen wir durch krankheit oder lehrgang was auch immer, nicht aktiv angel kannst, dan tritts du nicht aus dem verein aus sonder gehst zum vorstand und schilderst deine lage. entweder du tritts aus dem verein aus oder zahlst halt deinen kleinen obolus als passives mitglied. 

wen du austritts und in einem jahr oder mehr wieder eintretten willst kann der vorstand das verweigern bzw du mußt die aufnahme gebühr wieder zahlen somit kannst du das umgehen.

habe fertig

|wavey:


----------



## zanderaal (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Für nichts würd ich nicht sagen,du kannst an den Vereinsfesten und am Vereinsleben teilnehmen  oder später mal als aktives Mitglied weitermachen.
oder einfach nur Förderer sein.

Zanderaal


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

die arten der mitgliedschaft müssen in der satzung geregelt sein.
hier wird eben dann auch geregelt welche unterschiedlichen rechte und pflichten die einzelnen mitglieder haben.
meist sind passive mitglieder fördernde mitglieder jetzt mal ganz allgemein gesagt.
aber wie gesagt dies müßte eigentlich in jeder satzung klar beschrieben sein.

antonio


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Entweder bin ich zum Lesen zu blöd oder es steht wirklich nicht drin...

http://www.anglerverein-blankenburg.de/Verein/Satzung/satzung.html

MfG Sascha


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

jo da steht nix weiter dazu drin in der satzung.
es gibt viele satzungen, die nicht so sind wie sie sein sollten.


antonio


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

was mir beim überfliegen auffiel ist, daß die kassenprüfer im vorstand sitzen.
eine satzung sollte eben gut überlegt sein und vor allem hieb- und stichfest.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Also - passive Mitgliedschaften sind oft "billiger", als die normalen aktiven - das kann nützlich sein, wenn jemand mal in wirtschaftlicher Not steckt, oder krank ist, oder ein Auslandsjahr macht etc. aber nicht endgültig austreten will, weil Besserung oder eine Änderung der Lage in Sicht ist.

Beim Austritt kann man danach oft nicht wieder "easy" zurück in den Verein, weil es meist Wartelisten von Bewerbern gibt, auf denen man nach dem Austritt wieder gaaaanz unten stehen würde, wenn man es sich mal anders überlegt.

Ansonsten gibt es auch gleichteure passive Mitgliedschaften, für stille Förderer, die nicht aktiv angeln wollen, oder können.

Für gewöhnlich steht in einer (guten) Satzung auch drin, was genau im konkreten Fall die passive Mitgliedschaft bedeutet.

In meinem Verein kann man ermäßigt passiv Mitgleid bleiben - immer für ein Jahr und wenn man es sich dann mal anders überlegt, gibt man das bekannt und zahlt wieder voll & bekommt die Papiere vom Verein.

Einfach mal den Vorstand kontaktieren - der sollte ja wissen, was eine passive Mitgliedschaft nach eurer Satzung nun genau ausmacht!

Petri!

E.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Es steht recht wenig zur passiven Mitgliedschaft drin aber z. B. dass die passiven Mitglieder nur pauschal 25 € Beitrag zahlen und keine Pflichtstunden ableisten müssen. Angelkarten bekommen die wahrscheinlich auch nicht, da müssten sie ja aktive Mitglieder werden und entsprechend zahlen.


----------



## cafabu (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Moin, moin,
ich bin in einem meiner Vereine ein passives Mitglied.
In diesem Verein bedeutet das für mich, dass ich ein mal im Jahr einen geringen Beitrag zahle. Solange ich passiv bin darf ich nicht angeln, bekomme auch keine Jahrespapiere, brauche aber auch nicht an Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen teilnehmen. Kann aber am gesamten Vereinsleben teilnehmen. Ich kann jederzeit meine Mitgliedschaft wieder aktivieren und dann gegen den regulären Beitrag wieder angeln.
Eh Nachfragen kommen, dafür hatte ich bestimmte sinnvolle Gründe, die aber nicht zum Thema gehören.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## wusel345 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Welsstipper hat das gut und verständlich erklärt.

Passiv: im Verein, aber nicht angeln (Geringerer Beitrag).

Aktiv: im Verein und angeln (Voller Beitrag).


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Ok, jetzt weis ich bescheid :m

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Antworten |wavey:

MfG Sascha


----------



## donlotis (12. März 2011)

*AW: Passives Mitglied im Verein?*

Die Passiven nennt man in meinem Verein auch einfach 'Fördernde Mitglieder'.

Gruß donlotis


----------

